# Slingshot storage / Display



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am at the point in my collection that I want to start displaying some of my shooters. I was thinking of having some a piece of flat stock metal 6" x 60" heat treated to give a nice blueish color and then have magnetic pins made to hold the sling shots. I was wondering if anyone out there had any creative ideas or pictures of how they display their shooters. Thanks :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mounted on a peg board using elastic cord .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what better way of showing off your slingshot than by wearing them !


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh how I would love to walk into work with an apron full of slings!!!!


----------

